# Italy Serie A 21-22 March



## A_Skywalker (Mar 16, 2009)

21 Mar 16:00 Catania v Lazio  2.30 3.00 3.10   
21 Mar 18:30 Roma v Juventus  2.50 3.00 2.75   
22 Mar 13:00 Bologna v Cagliari  2.25 3.00 3.20   
22 Mar 13:00 Chievo v Palermo  2.50 3.00 2.75   
22 Mar 13:00 Fiorentina v Siena  1.50 3.50 7.00  
22 Mar 13:00 Genoa v Udinese  1.80 3.25 4.33   
22 Mar 13:00 Inter Milan v Reggina  1.20 6.00 10.00   
22 Mar 13:00 Lecce v Atalanta  2.25 3.00 3.20   
22 Mar 13:00 Torino v Sampdoria  2.25 3.00 3.20   
22 Mar 18:30 Napoli v AC Milan  3.20 3.00 2.25


----------



## Fery (Mar 19, 2009)

Roma x Juventus
Too much players from both teams are out. This will destroy the rythm of the match, Im expecting 0-0 or 1-1 draw.


----------

